# Now you see it now you don't



## George O (Nov 12, 2017)

Operating System:MAC OS X 10.9.5, 2.66 GHz Corel 2 Duo
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6, Windows/MAC OS hard copy DVD.

Several collection migrate "by themselves ?" from LR 6 to external HD. I don't see them in LR but if double click on HD there they are!

How can I make LR to recognize them again?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2017)

Collections do not exist in the filesystem.  Only Folders that are in the folder panel refer to actual folders in the filesystem.   So, with the knowledge that this post is not about collections.  How do the folders in the files system on the EHD relate to the folders that LR shows you in the Folder panel? And can you now clarify your question?
Also are you really on version LR6.0?  LR6.0 was fraught with bugs and the latest nearly bug free version is LR6.13  You should update.


----------

